# Fios - worth keeping TiVo?



## john123 (Nov 18, 2002)

I currently have Comcast Cable, with two S2 TiVo's, and Verizon are in the middle of connecting up our neighborhood for Fios.

I'm seriously thinking about switching, but wondering what to do with the TiVo's. They're both single tuner models, one 80G, one 40G, and I have then wirelessly networked for swapping programs back and forth. I'm paying TiVo $21.53 a month (including tax).

I see from other threads that I should be able to get the tivo's working with the Fios boxes (depending on model I guess, and it might have to be via IR blasters rather than the serial control I'm using currently).

Now it looks like verizon has a home media DVR that should work with a standard receiver to give me equivalent type service (two programs recording at one time, viewable on both TV's). It also does HD content, but I don't really have any desire to move to HD yet - no HD capable TV's. The $19.99 (presumably + tax) it will cost is about the same as the TiVo's currently cost.

Anyone done a similar switch? What do you think of the DVR software? Is it stable and usable? I like the TiVo UI, but I'm rather disappointed that none of the few new features TiVo, that has actually managed to bring out, are usable on the series 2's.


----------



## ceyko (Jan 1, 2009)

I specifically bought a TiVo since the FIOS DVR sucked so bad. I mean it is terrible from a reliability point of view, capacity, interface and so on. Read up on dslreports.com, their FIOS sectiona nd I think you'll see more opinions ont he matter. That forum actually got me point towards the TiVO.


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

I have read that the one issue with Fios is the quality of the dvr. So that would concern me.

Of course, I am the kind of person that chooses their service and boxes, etc. based on how they would work with a Tivo.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

It doesn't make sense to keep a series 2 unless it has lifetime service. You can buy a used series 2 from ebay for about $100. You could replace your existing units with lifetime units for $200 and they would pay for themselves in 10 months. Then no more monthly fees. Keep your old units in the attic for spare parts.


----------



## simsbotv (Sep 25, 2003)

I made the switch to Comcast DVR in Connecticut adn can't be happier...shut down my TIVO monthly payment if $12 and haven't looked back in 3 months. One thing I am wondering, though...if I wanted to use TIVO box in Florida for 4 months over the winter...any chance I can hook it upa dn paya ?month to month? fee?


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

A Tivo Series 3 / HD combined with Fios is about the best combination of DVR and source programming available today.

Maybe the new HD DirecTivo in 2010 will give this combination a run for its money, but Tivo HD + Fios is a heck of a combination!:up::up::up:


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

simsbotv said:


> I am wondering, though...if I wanted to use TIVO box in Florida for 4 months over the winter...any chance I can hook it upa dn paya ?month to month? fee?


The month to month service requires a 1 year comittment.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

JimboG said:


> A Tivo Series 3 / HD combined with Fios is about the best combination of DVR and source programming available today.


+1

I went from Comcast to FIOS nd cannot belive how much better it is. Better PQ and no CCI. Add in all the other TiVo features and WOW!


----------



## john123 (Nov 18, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> It doesn't make sense to keep a series 2 unless it has lifetime service. You can buy a used series 2 from ebay for about $100. You could replace your existing units with lifetime units for $200 and they would pay for themselves in 10 months. Then no more monthly fees. Keep your old units in the attic for spare parts.


Just had a looks on ebay, and it looks like series 2's with lifetime go for more like $200 a piece - so more like $400, or about 20 months worth of subscriptions. Probably still not a bad idea, but I guess I'd want to see how well the series 2's work with Fios first.

I'll have to see if I can start out with 2 tivo controled basic fios boxes first, and maybe upgrade one to their DVR if the TiVo's don't work out (assuming the fios DVR's are reliable enough by then...)

While the series 3 TiVo's may work well for HD, I really don't see myself upgrading to HD for a good while yet.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Those are the dual tuner S2s going for $200. The single tuner ones are much less.


----------



## TivoCentral (Jul 23, 2006)

john123 said:


> Just had a looks on ebay, and it looks like series 2's with lifetime go for more like $200 a piece - so more like $400, or about 20 months worth of subscriptions. Probably still not a bad idea, but I guess I'd want to see how well the series 2's work with Fios first.


A basic (deck and remote only) 240- or 540- Series 2 with lifetime on eBay should go for, at most, $200. They often sell for $130-$175, but you have to keep an eye on them, as they only last a day or two (or less) at those prices... check AT LEAST twice a day if you're looking for a deal! 



john123 said:


> I'll have to see if I can start out with 2 tivo controlled basic fios boxes first, and maybe upgrade one to their DVR if the TiVo's don't work out (assuming the fios DVR's are reliable enough by then...)


Good call! FiOS service and programming are great, but their DVR doesn't hold a candle to TiVo. Among other annoyances, most of the time when I tried to record two shows (on the FiOS DVR), and wanted to watch a recorded show, it ended up glitching and I had to powercycle the darned thing... messing up the two recordings. 

Their DVR is an expensive monthly fee, too. You might as well spring for a TiVo at those prices...

Personally, I'm moving on to TiVo HD, MyDVR Expander, and CableCards... the only way to go! Good luck, and enjoy the FiOS!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I have 2 TivoHDs and one FiOS DVR. The biggest negative of the FiOS DVR the inability to increase storage. You can buy a tivo with a 1T drive, expand a Tivo HD (void the warranty) or you can buy an external drive. 
Tivo also offers TTG.

The FiOS DVR is otherwise OK. There may have been an issue with earlier versions of the software but the unit works fine today.

I wouldn't even think of using a S2 unit with FiOS. Issues inherent with using IR blasters. It's not clear which FiOS boxes (if any) have working serial ports. No HD.

OP might check with tivo and see what kind of deal tivo will give him on a TivoHD.

edited to add:
Most of the posters who say the FiOS DVR is a piece of crap have never used a FiOS DVR or haven't used a FiOS DVR in years.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I have used the FIOS DVR and it _is_ a piece of crap (at least when compared to a Tivo). It was actually my brother-in-law's DVR since I would never get one myself. If all you want is a basic DVR that is limited to recording just a handful of shows a week then it's probably just right for you. If you're like most people that have used DVRs (especially Tivos), then you're more likely to want to record more than just a few programs each week. The lack of recording capacity in the FIOS DVR is an extreme design deficiency which takes it out of serious contention as a mainstream DVR. Most people that get the FIOS DVR simply don't realize it's shortcomings or just don't realize there's something better available. It's something the FIOS salesperson throws out there as being an apparent bargain when comparing it to a HD STB (i.e., "For only $5 more per month you can record all of your favorite shows"). The average consumer wouldn't know the difference between a good DVR and the one that FIOS or Comcast offers (Comcast uses the same Motorola DVR in many markets).


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> I have used the FIOS DVR and it _is_ a piece of crap. (It was actually my brother-in-law's DVR since I would never get one myself). If all you want is a basic DVR that is limited to recording just a handful of shows a week then it's probably just right for you. If you're like most people that have used DVRs (especially Tivos), then you're more likely to want to record more than just a few programs each week. The lack of *recording capacity in the FIOS DVR is an extreme design deficiency which takes it out of serious contention as a mainstream DVR.*


You have it reversed. A lot more viewers are using cable supplied DVRs then tivos. Posters don't want to admit it but cable supplied DVRs are the mainstream DVRs and tivo is the niche product.

SPs on the FiOS DVR are about the same as tivo. The guide data has improved over the last 6 months, it's now equivalent.

The capacity of a FiOS DVR is about the same as the TivoHD. I agree the capacity isn't enough for heavy DVR users (TCF members). It's works for a customers who record shows they're planning on watching the same week. It isn't sufficient for customers who want to store an entire season of a favorite show. A lot of users have had "issues" with the DVR Expander. Based on threads on TCF I'd call the DVR Expander a "piece of crap" before I'd use that term for the FiOS DVR. The FiOS DVR has an eSATA port. It's not active.

FiOS offers a lot of shows (free) on VoD. VoD for networks like HBO are available at no extra charge, to customers who subscribe to HBO. People who won't be increasing the capacity of a TivoHD might do better with the FiOS DVR. A lot of popular shows are available on VoD. Fewer SPs are required.


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

lew said:


> You have it reversed. A lot more viewers are using cable supplied DVRs then tivos. Posters don't want to admit it but cable supplied DVRs are the mainstream DVRs and tivo is the niche product.
> 
> SPs on the FiOS DVR are about the same as tivo. The guide data has improved over the last 6 months, it's now equivalent.
> 
> ...


That's the same overall feeling I had when I had access to a FIOS dvr, and that's why I tell people to try out the FIOS dvr before buying a TiVoHD.

Good enough + VoD, but with (generally) minor quirks... The disk size is the big gotcha that you have to consider.
(And honestly, TiVo has its own minor quirks that seemingly never fixed.)


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

turbobozz said:


> That's the same overall feeling I had when I had access to a FIOS dvr, and that's why I tell people to try out the FIOS dvr before buying a TiVoHD.
> 
> Good enough + VoD, but with (generally) minor quirks... The disk size is the big gotcha that you have to consider.
> (And honestly, TiVo has its own minor quirks that seemingly never fixed.)


The OP is asking about using two S2 units. He's paying for monthly tivo service. One unit has a 80Gig drive and the other has a 40 Gig drive. A FiOS home media DVR, and an extra STB is probably going to cost less then what the OP will be paying for tivo and 2 basic cable boxes. He'll be able to record more programs and will have access to VoD (not available with the basic FiOS STB). He's interested in SD programs. The hard drive in the FiOS box (or TivoHD) should be adequate.

I'd try to find out what kind of deal, if any, tivo will offer for a TivoHD. Otherwise I think the FiOS DVR would be a superior choice to the S2 units.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have four tivos on FIOS. The FIOS DVR sucks like the comcast DVR does. if you want VOD you can rent a FIOS STB and getthe same VOD features as the FIOS DVR.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Saying the FiOS DVR is a piece of crap or it sucks doesn't really provide any useful information. A poster who's never used a FiOS DVR, or hasn't used one in the past 6 months, isn't qualified to comment on the unit.

I had some SP issues, caused by incomplete guide data. Those issues disappeared over the last 6 months. My FiOS DVR is as reliable as my tivo unit.

Capacity can be increased for tivo. Tivo offers TivotoGo. JMO but that's about the only real advantage offered by tivo. *Being able to upgrade the tivo hard drive is a significant advantage to TCF members* but less of an advantage to the average consumer. The OP in this thread has an 80Gig S2 and a 40 Gig S2. Tivo offers suggestions and wishlists. Go with tivo if those features are important to you. I certainly wouldn't call a unit which omits those features "a piece of crap"

PP suggested renting a FiOS STB, to access VoD. That's doable but makes the tivo solution even more expensive.

I'd take a FiOS DVR over using a tivo S2 with a STB.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

lew said:


> He's interested in SD programs. The hard drive in the FiOS box (or TivoHD) should be adequate.


But he could replace his existing single tuner TIVOs with 2 lifetime units for ~$200 and have the old TIVOs as backups for spare parts. The new TIVOs would pay for themselves in roughly 10 months and no more monthly fees. If you don't want or need HD, the series 2 is dirt cheap.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The series 2 should not be a choice for a non analog cable system like FIOS. The FIOS DVR, as lousy as it is when I used it recently, would make more sense than running a Series 2 with a STB.

I don't like the FIOS DVR, but it is better than the Comcast offering which I was using yesterday and was very disgusted with it. But neither one is anywhere near as good as using a TiVoHD.

Especially when one is used to the TiVo interface. For a person that has never used a DVR, the FIOS DVR seems excellent(any DVR seems exellent compared to using a DVD burner or  a VCR), but for someone who has used TiVos, which is the cream of the crop, other DVR solutions are a big letdown.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

lew said:


> Saying the FiOS DVR is a piece of crap or it sucks doesn't really provide any useful information. A poster who's never used a FiOS DVR, or hasn't used one in the past 6 months, isn't qualified to comment on the unit.
> 
> I had some SP issues, caused by incomplete guide data. Those issues disappeared over the last 6 months. My FiOS DVR is as reliable as my tivo unit.
> 
> ...


I think you're missing the point. It's not that a Tivo can be upgraded for more capacity but rather the FIOS DVR has an inexcusably small hard drive to begin with. A Tivo HD comes with a 250GB HD vs. a 160GB drive with the FIOS DVR. At today's drive prices, there is absolutely no excuse for offering a HD capable DVR with such minimal capacity. They could easily drop a 500GB drive into the DVR for only a few dollars more.

For occasional use, the FIOS DVR will probably satisfy most users. For diehard couch potatoes and TV addicts, the FIOS DVR simply won't cut it. Basic DVR functionality aside and simply comparing the recording capacity of each device, the FIOS DVR is a complete piece of crap and not worthy of consideration, IMHO.

I researched the FIOS DVR vs. Tivo and every other HD capable DVR I could find to use with FIOS and the Tivo won out, hands down. Recording capacity was the No. 1 issue I had (and still have) with the FIOS DVR (strike 1). Tivo has a larger drive to begin with and can be easily upgraded for even more recording space.

I also wanted multiple tuners, which meant I wanted more than one DVR in my HT setup. The FIOS DVR is limited to a single set of IR codes, meaning that additional FIOS DVRs could not be used in the same room without some way to keep the remote from operating all of the DVRs simultaneously (strike 2). Tivos have nine different unique IR codesets plus a master codeset that can control all Tivos regardless of the assigned codeset.

The Motorola DVR also suffered from numerous software issues at the time, resulting in a multitude of customer complaints (strike 3). To be fair, Verizon has fixed most of the software bugs and the DVR is much more stable in its current form, or so I've been told. Still, the other two strikes against it dropped it off my list of DVRs I'd want to use. Lots of people have complained about Tivo software problems but I have never seen one firsthand in any of the dozens of Tivos I've owned or upgraded for others.

If the FIOS DVR floats your boat, then by all means, get one and enjoy it. It just proves that less demanding people are satisfied with products of lesser quality and capability.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> A Tivo HD comes with a 250GB HD vs. a 160GB drive with the FIOS DVR. ......
> 
> If the FIOS DVR floats your boat, then by all means, get one and enjoy it. It just proves that less demanding people are satisfied with products of lesser quality and capability.


The TivoHD comes with a 160Gig hard drive, same as the FiOS DVR.
http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/faqs/about_hddvr/ Verizon customers can use VoD to supplement their DVR. A much better option for customers who aren't willing to void the warranty and replace the internal drive and don't want the reliability issues with the DVR Expander.

I have currently have one FiOS DVR and 2 TivoHDs. I give *accurate* information. I respect the fact that different people use different criteria when selecting a DVR. I suspect very few customers install two different DVRs in the same room. You're correct, tivo supports multiple IR codes. Those (few) customers are better served with a tivo. I suspect the "average" customer isn't going to void their warranty and replace their hard drive.

Reliability is fine. No TTB, no suggestions and no wishlists. SP works fine.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> The series 2 should not be a choice for a non analog cable system like FIOS. The FIOS DVR, as lousy as it is when I used it recently, would make more sense than running a Series 2 with a STB.


I disagree, but that is the way it is with opinions 

I'd rather use my S2 with their Digital Adapter rather than using their SD-DVR.

The fact that I get as many DAs as I need for free is a bonus. Early adopters who were subscribers when V has analog were given an option to get as many DAs as they needed during their conversion to all-digital.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ah30k said:


> I disagree, but that is the way it is with opinions
> 
> I'd rather use my S2 with their Digital Adapter rather than using their SD-DVR.
> 
> The fact that I get as many DAs as I need for free is a bonus. Early adopters who were subscribers when V has analog were given an option to get as many DAs as they needed during their conversion to all-digital.


Aren't you limited to recording one thing at a time?
If not then I could see it being useful. But if it can only record one program at a time, that would be difficult for me since I always have conflicts with my units(which is why I have so many)(One room has four which makes the different remote codes very useful for me). Even my girlfriend with only two TiVos for only OTA would be in trouble if she didn't have four tuners to spread her recordings on.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Aren't you limited to recording one thing at a time?


Yes, you are limited. If you want dual tuners then your only choices are the S3 or the Verizon DVR.


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> If the FIOS DVR floats your boat, then by all means, get one and enjoy it. It just proves that less demanding people are satisfied with products of lesser quality and capability.


That's a very elitist and ignorant tack you are taking there.

It's hardly a matter of quality anymore... Verizon's DVR offering is of similar reliability and general performance.

Capability? Sure... But if it gets the job done for you, why buy something with capabilities that you wont use?
FWIW... Verizon's DVR pretty much has all of the core capabilities covered and covered well.
There's less reason to upgrade to a TiVo now than there was in the past.

Good enough is good enough for most people.
Most people don't buy an M5 when a Camry will let you shuffle kids and groceries around just as well in general.
That's not even the right comparison... It's more like going from a Camry to an ES350.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm pretty sure both the FiOS DVR and TivoHD are based on the same broadcom chipset. I think they both use the same (or equivalent) WD hard drives.

The poster you quoted was wrong regarding the size of the hard drive in the TivoHD. His doesn't have any recent experience with the FiOS software. He is ignorant.

He accurately tells us tivo can use multipe IR codes which easily allows multiple DVRs in one room. I suspect a very limited number of customers use this feature.



turbobozz said:


> That's a very elitist and ignorant tack you are taking there.
> 
> It's hardly a matter of quality anymore... Verizon's DVR offering is of similar reliability and general performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> Lots of people have complained about Tivo software problems but I have never seen one firsthand in any of the dozens of Tivos I've owned or upgraded for others.


Wow! You've *never* run into one of TiVo's software bugs in the *dozens* of TiVos you've owned or upgraded? Please send a little of your excess karma my way.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

lew said:


> He accurately tells us tivo can use multipe IR codes which easily allows multiple DVRs in one room. I suspect a very limited number of customers use this feature.


Yeah, but this is such a stupid limitation that whoever designed/approved it should be boiled alive, then drawn and quartered, and then shot just for good measure. Stupidity like that should should not be allowed to exist.

To demonstrate how stupid this limitation is, simply visit the FiOS kiosk in my local mall. They have multiple DVRs on display, stacked on top of each other, feeding multiple TVs. When a FiOS rep wants to change channels on one DVR, he must first place a very nice looking special piece of custom molded plastic onto the front of each other DVR to block its IR sensor. Brilliant, just brilliant. This is Motorola's and Verizon's idea of "high technology" in 2009. Rube Goldberg couldn't be prouder.

I take advantage of the ability of the TiVo to respond to multiple IR codes. In my family room I have 1 TiVoHD plus 2 DirecTiVos (his and hers).


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

lew said:


> The TivoHD comes with a 160Gig hard drive, same as the FiOS DVR.
> http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/faqs/about_hddvr/ Verizon customers can use VoD to supplement their DVR. A much better option for customers who aren't willing to void the warranty and replace the internal drive and don't want the reliability issues with the DVR Expander.
> 
> I have currently have one FiOS DVR and 2 TivoHDs. I give *accurate* information. I respect the fact that different people use different criteria when selecting a DVR. I suspect very few customers install two different DVRs in the same room. You're correct, tivo supports multiple IR codes. Those (few) customers are better served with a tivo. I suspect the "average" customer isn't going to void their warranty and replace their hard drive.
> ...


Sorry, I have two S3's and they came with 250GB drives. I forgot that the HD reduced that to 160GB to keep costs down. I use two Fantom external 1TB Green drives for expansion and have had absolutely no problems with them. Looking at the signatures from many members in this forum, it would appear that quite a few of them have more than one Tivo in the same room. The "average" customer probably doesn't visit these forums so I'm not sure why they're even being addressed in this discussion. You're trying to defend a non-Tivo DVR in a Tivo forum. Exactly what type of responses did you expect to see here? Nobody is telling you to dump your FIOS DVRs and replace them with Tivos. The FIOS DVR is obviously adequate for your needs. It falls short in too many areas for the rest of us.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> A Tivo HD comes with a 250GB HD vs. a 160GB drive with the FIOS DVR. *At today's drive prices, there is absolutely no excuse for offering a HD capable DVR with such minimal capacity. They could easily drop a 500GB drive into the DVR for only a few dollars more.*


By your criteria there is absolutely no excuse for tivo offering a HD capable DVR with such minimal capacity.



mr.unnatural said:


> Exactly what type of responses did you expect to see here? Nobody is telling you to dump your FIOS DVRs and replace them with Tivos. The FIOS DVR is obviously adequate for your needs. It falls short in too many areas for the rest of us.


I expect *accurate* information that objectively gives the pros and cons of both DVRs. Posters who insist on being arrogant should make sure they have their facts straight.

I'll speculate FiOS would get far more support calls from customers with "non-working" universal/tv remotes resulting from an alternate IR set being inadvertantly set then from potential customers that require that feature.

The OP is considering renting two basic boxes from FiOS so he can use his 2 S2 units. I think he'd be much happier with a FiOS DVR.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

lew said:


> By your criteria there is absolutely no excuse for tivo offering a HD capable DVR with such minimal capacity.


Exactly why I don't own a stock Tivo HD. I have two S3 Tivos that were initially upgraded to 500GB and 750GB, respectively. They were then upgraded with an additional 1TB apiece using the Fantom external drives. You can't do this with the Verizon DVR. The current Tivo HD XL has a 1TB drive for more than six times the HD recording capacity of a Motorola QIP 6416.



> I expect *accurate* information that objectively gives the pros and cons of both DVRs. Posters who insist on being arrogant should make sure they have their facts straight.


He notes arrogantly. And I'd like to win the lottery. Get over it.



> I'll speculate FiOS would get far more support calls from customers with "non-working" universal/tv remotes resulting from an alternate IR set being inadvertantly set then from potential customers that require that feature.


****e happens.



> The OP is considering renting two basic boxes from FiOS so he can use his 2 S2 units. I think he'd be much happier with a FiOS DVR.


Much happier than his existing S2 units for sure, but not as happy as he'd be with a Tivo HD. One thing that's never been identified is exactly which FIOS DVR you're touting. They have a Home Media DVR for $19.99/month and a HD DVR at $15.99/month.

The Home Media DVR can stream video throughout the house to remote STBs while the HD DVR is tied to a single location. The Home Media DVR could only stream standard def content initially but I understand they were working on streaming HD content as well. I am unsure as to whether or not they have gotten that working yet. Their website only indicates it can record both standard and HD programs (a whopping 20 hours, no less, which accounts for about half my weekly season passes), but nothing about what can be streamed to other STBs. FWIW, a Tivo HD can transfer shows to any other Tivo connected on the same home network, including HD content.

A Tivo HD with lifetime and two cableCARDs will cost you about the same as a FIOS DVR over a span of approximately four years, give or take (I'm ballparking it here; exact comparisons have been posted too many times to count in these forums so research it yourself if you need the exact figures). If the FIOS DVR were only about $10/month, I'd tell most people to go with it, especially if they are only occasional TV viewers or they're on a tight budget. As it stands, based on the current price structure, the Tivo HD defintely gives you more value for your money. I could not recommend the FIOS DVR with a clear conscience to anyone at the rates they charge. YMMV.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

FiOS frequently offers promotional pricing on their DVRs. Sometimes it's offered as a new subscriber deal other times it's offered as a "retention" tool. I'm paying about $8/month for my FiOS DVR. At the time I switched to FiOS the cost for 2 S cards was $6/ month. Having one TivoHD while taking advantage of the promotional pricing for one FiOS DVR made sense to me. Having both gives me the ability to correct the misinformation being posted on TCF.

AFAIK FiOS only has one DVR model. Home Media is an added cost feature that's activated on your DVR. I think customers who pay extra for the home media option should get a DVR with a larger hard drive but that's just my opinion. 

FiOS uses MoCA. You don't have to run cat5e wiring. No issues with a microwave oven or cordless phone interfering with wireless. It's a shame a premium product like tivo didn't include this feature.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

I like the fact the Home Media option lets you use just regular set top boxes for streaming. You pay more for the DVR, but pay less for multi-room viewing. D* will do the same thing. The only flaw here is the limited hard drive space, which they are working on with eSATA support. Otherwise, most households with multi-room viewing would be happy and pay less with the FIOS setup.

With Tivo, you have to buy a separate DVR for each TV and pray copy protection isn't enabled in order to have multi-room viewing. It's expensive and not even guaranteed to work. But it is a full DVR, so you can just set the program to record on both DVRs in leiu of multi-room viewing.

Each setup has it's pros and cons. Sit down, figure out the features you want the most, then do the math. Then choose the option that makes the most sense for you.


----------



## prymtym99 (May 2, 2009)

lew said:


> Saying the FiOS DVR is a piece of crap or it sucks doesn't really provide any useful information. A poster who's never used a FiOS DVR, or hasn't used one in the past 6 months, isn't qualified to comment on the unit.


well, i've been using a fios dvr for the last year, and it sucks. does that make me unqualified to comment too? 

seriously though... the only reason why i still have my fios dvr is because it is currently free for me until my promotion expires next month. after that, i'm getting my second tivo hd. i can live with the horrible interface, annoying lag time for sometimes over a minute while it's "thinking", spontaneous shutdowns (during recordings!!!), and a host of other big time annoyances of the fios unit if it's free. if i have to pay $20 a month for it, heck even $10, you're smokin' dope.

i've been using a tivo hd in the bedroom and the fios dvr in the family room for the past year, and even my young children have commented how annoying and difficult the fios dvr unit is compared to the tivo unit.

out of the mouth of babes...


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I've never head a lag of over a minute or spontaneou shut downs. It sounds like you have a defective unit. FiOS will be happy to replace your unit, unlike tivo which generally imposes a charge after 90 days.



prymtym99 said:


> well, i've been using a fios dvr for the last year, and it sucks. does that make me unqualified to comment too?
> 
> seriously though... the only reason why i still have my fios dvr is because it is currently free for me until my promotion expires next month. after that, i'm getting my second tivo hd. i can live with the horrible interface, annoying lag time for sometimes over a minute while it's "thinking", spontaneous shutdowns (during recordings!!!), and a host of other big time annoyances of the fios unit if it's free. if i have to pay $20 a month for it, heck even $10, you're smokin' dope.
> 
> ...


----------

